# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  El mago ¿nace o se hace?

## ign

Solamente llevo un año en esto de la magia (concretamente en la cartomagia) y quisiera saber si opinais que para ser un buen ilusionista se requiere una habilidad innata o si cualquiera puede lograrlo con horas y horas de práctica.
Una pregunta más: teniendo en cuenta que me han dejado el primer tomo de Gran Escuela Cartomágica, ¿debería seguir con la idea de comprarme Cartomagia Fundamental? Por que parece que es el libro que más me convence de todos.
En fin, un saludo.

----------


## magomago

Un mago se hace,aunque creo que lo de la aficcion nace con nosotros,pero luego evidentemente tenemos que practicar mucho mucho para ser magos.
En cuanto a la pregunta que haces sobre el libro ,pienso que no son excluyentes,depende del dinero que te quieras gastar o que tengas,los 5 volumenes de Gran Escuela Cartomagica si los dominas se puede decir que eres un dios de la cartomagia,cosa reservada para unos poquitos,creo que te puede llevar muuuuuuuuuuuuuchos años asimilarlo todo.Evidentemente el precio se dispararia.
El Cartomagia Fundamental pues digamos que es ..... lo fundamental para ser un buen mago,tiene todas las tecnicas clasicas y algunas nuevas que se usan en el 70% de los juegos.Si lo dominas seras un buen mago.
Teniendo en cuenta que el Cartomagia Fundamental cuesta lo que cuesta un volumen de Gran Escuela Cartomagica ,pues es cuestion de pensarlo,de pensar en cuanto te quieres gastar,en cuestion de que en el Gran Escuela Cartomagica te van a entrar ganas de practicar tecnicas dificiles sin dominar las basicas,etc,etc.

----------


## Felipe

Bienvenido al foro. Como tú dices, para ser un buen ilusionista necesitarás horas y horas de práctica, pero como para todo en la vida. El que es bueno no lo es por casualidad. En cartomagia tampoco creo que haya que ser un virguero, se pueden hacer maravillosos e impactantes juegos sin tener una gran habilidad (aunque algo hay que tener).

Respecto al GEC, es un gran libro, pero tú tienes el primer tomo. Quiero decir que el precio que tiene Cartomagia Fundamental es igual al de un tomo de GEC y en ese aspecto no hay color. No teniendo ninguno como es tu caso (el primero de GEC es prestado) yo me compraría primero el de Vicente Canuto. Pero ya que te han dejado el primer GEC, explótalo y luego decide (y devuélvelo).

----------


## MrKhaki

No creo que sean dos libros a elegir, sino más bien dos libros a estudiar. Yo tengo los dos primeros volúmenes de GEC y el Canuto, y creeme que me son útiles todos ellos.

Pedagógicamente son muy distintos. En el GEC, como habrás visto, se te muestra cada técnica paso a paso muy bien ilustrada, y con el punto de vista del mago. En el Canuto te describe las técnicas, con muy buenas fotos, y te enseña juegos donde aplicar esas técnicas.

Yo no te recomendaría ninguno de los dos en concreto, sino que te recomiendo los dos. Eso sí, el GEC hay que ir adquiriéndolo con calma... mientras que el Canuto es de una vez para siempre  :Smile1: 

¡¡Nos vemos!!.. si no desaparecemos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

ign, cuanta mas habilidad tengas, mejor que mejor. Eso si, te tienes que divertir en el proceso, sino no podras desarrollarlas. Si dominas muchas tecnicas, siempre puedes hacer juegos que las necesites y juegos en las que no. Si no tienes mucha técnica solo puedes hacer juegos en los que no se necesita. Ahun así, hay muchos juegos en los que no se necesitan grandes habilidades.
En cuanto al Canuto o la GEC, creo que con el Canuto tienes para una buena temporada, y hay un montón de técnicas y juegos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Y si además de todo eso quieres ser un buen mago como se desprenden de tus palabras, no estará mal que estudiaras un poco de Psicología, Sociología, incluso cogieras vocanulario parapsicológico, también supieras un poco de historia (y no sólo mágica) y por supuesto lenguaje no verbal, neurolinguística, expresión corporal, no estaría mal un poco e teatro tampoco, ilumonación (algún curso de fotografía o cine para aprender iluiminación viene muy bien9 y claro como no, ya puestos, apreciar todas las artes en general, incluída la música. Vamos que si pensabas que ser realmete bueno en esto era fácil olvídate. Pero si pensabas que ser mago NO es bonito, lo siento TE EQUIVOCAS. Es algo así como ser un artista del renacimiento, todo lo abarcas, todo lo sabes y aprovechas todo lo que puedes para exresarte (en este caso mágicamente). Claro, que siemrpe existe quien, por casualidad, descubre que decir insultos en la tele da dinero y con eso se conforma. Pero eso no le hace GRANDE.

 Perdón por el rollo, pero adelante. Aunque jamás llegues a ser uno de los mejores magos más conocidos del mundo, con todo lo que aprenderás y te ilusionarás y harás ilusionar, de paso al resto, de la gente te convertirás en un pequeño sabio. Eso es magia. Y es maravilloso.

 Bienvenido a nuestro (parece) caótico mundo...

----------


## Mago_JuanPincha

Mirá, para mi el mago se '' hace '', yo empecé hace muy poquito, hará 1 mes que empecé y bueno, creo que he aprendido bastante, no soy un maestro ni nada de eso, pero tengo algunos trucos interesantes (los podes ver en ''videos''), si bien la magia me gustó desde toda la vida, nunca habia intentado aprender, pero hay algo curioso, no he comprado ningun libro, ni nada, todo lo he aprendido a través de internet. Así que para mí el mago se ''hace'', esa es mi opinión, aunque algunos nacen con una habilidad distinta en las manos. Un saludo !!!!!

----------


## teje00

En mi opinión en mago SE HACE, eso está clarísimo. Sin embargo creo que es necesario que "lo Mágico" te atraiga desde pequeño. Si bien hay gente que desde pequeño tiene muy claro que quiere dedicarse a esto, hay otro gran porcentaje que comienza en la adolescencia o de adulto.

Pienso que si la magia no te ha atraído de siempre difícilmente puedes hacerte mago.


Por tanto lo primero es poseer el interés por la Magia, (más bien la obsesión, como diría el maestro Ascanio) y después horas y horas (más bien años y años) de práctica.

Esta es una opinión personal, pero desde el punto de vista de la psicología, el hombre nace con una serie de capacidades-aptitudes en potencia, que pueden o no desarrollarse a lo largo de su vida, en función del ambiente en el que se mueva.


En cuanto a los libros te diré que yo tengo los dos primeros de la GEC y el Canuto y me parece que no son excluyentes. Si tienes la pasta suficiente cómprate los dos. Es verdad que con el Canuto tienes para muchísimo tiempo, pero si eres como yo que necesito estar cambiando asiduamente de material, para volver a retomarlo a los pocos días y tal...
te aconsejo que adquieras toda la bibliografía que tu bolsillo se pueda permitir (de casi cualquier libro sobre magia extraerás cosas útiles, de algunos simples trucos, de otros conceptos teóricos fundamentales, de otros ideas para tus rutinas y de otros -como los dos de los que hablamos- casi los conocimientos necesarios para ser un as (o un dos)

Bueno majete,

después del rollete que te he metido espero que tengas la cosa un poco más clara.

----------


## miguelajo

Sinceramente creo que el mago "NACE"
Me explico...está clarisimo que "se hace " con el tiempo, la practica, el ensayo, la maduración...Pero hay una cosa innata que es la que te hace seguír ahí años y años y no perder la ilusión por ello...
Pasa el tiempo y sigues con ganas de aprender, de ensayar, de crear de "hacer magia y trnasmitir magia " a los que la presencian...
Llevo muchos años y he visto pasar a mucha gente..Lo cogen..ensayan, practican, llegando a hacer cosas increibles, y lo dejan...
Sólo unos pocos, en comparación con todos los que empiezan, continuan con la magia a pesar del paso de los años...
Y es normal...yo también empece´patinando y cuando se me pasó la euforia pues aparqué el patin...Sin embargo hay gente que lo tiene como su forma de vida incluso...
Pos eso..
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## magomago

Creo que tendriamos que distinguir entre MAGO y mago,los magos se hacen,los MAGOS nacen,a ver si me explico hay gente como dice Miguel que quiere hacer magia para destacar entre los demas,para ligar mas,para ser el centro de la fiesta y tambien para ganar dinero ,estos son los que podemos llamar magos,despues estan los MAGOS,que creo que son aquellos que han visto una ilusion y se han quedado fascinados,no han querido saber el truco del juego y se han dejado llevar por el caballito alado de la fantasia (Tamariz dixit),y quieren hacer experimentar a las demas personas lo mismo que ellos han sentido.
Estos ultimos llevan la palabra MAGIA en todos sus aspectos de la vida y cuando no tienen una baraja en la mano se sienten como desnudos.Es una manera de vivir como otra cualquiera,y que mejor manera de vivir que es ilusionando a la gente.
En cuanto a lo del patin.... creo que todos alguna vez hemos perdido ese patin,l bonito es que cuando lo volvemos a ver tras muchos años sin patinar,queremos volver a patinar aunque nos caigamos.

----------


## miguelajo

Que bonito tio....Seguiré luchando entonces por llegar a ser MAGO

----------


## Manel Vicenç

No creo que se nazca MAGO. Creo hay gente que a lo largo de la vida se interesa por diferentes temas y otros se interesan por uno solo. Y estos últimos son los que tienes mas probabilidades de destacar en la materia que es de su interes. Los que viven la magia con obsesión (en un principio, sana) son los que tienen muchos números convertirse en maestros. Lo mismo que pasa en todas las artes y oficios. Otros que nos dispersamos mas a lo largo de nuestra vida, solo nos da tiempo de saborearlo un poco y hacer algo medianamente digno. Y divertirnos, tanto si tenemos una sola afición o objetivo en la vida, o si tenemos varios, o vamos cambiando en el tiempo.

----------


## Felipe

Totalmente de acuerdo con Manel. No pretendo llegar a nada en la magia ni vivir de ella. En mi caso es un hobby maravilloso, pero no el único, y los hobbies son como si tuvieras una novia, le echas todo el tiempo del mundo (hasta que te casas).
Probablemente los que han nacido para ser magos, lo serán, si descubren su pasión a tiempo y la vida les deja, y gozarán trabajando en lo que les gusta. Los demás también lo seremos, con más esfuerzo y a otro nivel, pero sin ninguna pretensión (a no ser que decidamos romper la baraja o, quizás, en otra vida). Yo disfruto simplemente con mis amigos.

----------


## ignoto

El mago no nace ni se hace, se estropea.
Es alguien que va separándose del género humano hasta ser lo mas parecido a una persona sin llegar a serlo.
Si se estropea un poco mas de la cuenta, se transforma en un moderador. A partir de ese momento ya no tiene esperanza alguna de volver a razonar como un ser inteligente.


P.D. ¿Quién de vosotros no lleva una baraja encima contínuamente?

----------


## magomago

Dicen que cada loco con su tema,asi que yo con el mio ....
LLevo unos 16 años en una sociedad de magia,evidentemente es pequeñita y no se puede comparar con una SEI de Madrid o Barcelona,por ella he visto desfilar a gente que queria:Ligar,destacar,impresionar a sus amigos,aprovechar el tiron que tiene la magia para lucrarse economicamente,enterarse de los juegos que hacian los magos para luego decirles a sus amigos:"Va eso ya se como se hace",ser el centro de la fiesta,etc,etc.Todos esos se han ido de la sociedad (Y eso que nuestra cuota esta tirada de precio).
La razon porque se van es muy sencilla,no aman magia,no transpiran magia.Nunca he dicho que para ser MAGO se necesite ser bueno o ser un maestro,simplemente amar la magia.Recuerdo (Empiezan las batallas) en mi primer congreso que habia un chaval joven que hacia una ambiciosa horrible,pero le ponia una ilusion que nunca habia visto a nadie,y aunque la magia no era buena,la sensacion magica y su ilusion no la he podido borrar.
Algunos MAGOS llegan a ser maestros ,otros eternos desconocidos que destilan magia por los sobacos.
Como dices Felipe,la magia puede ser un hobby,pero tambien como dices:  *los hobbies son como si tuvieras una novia,*,acaso no estas siempre pensando en tu novia porque la quieres?,pues por que llevaremos casi siempre una baraja?

----------


## Felipe

> P.D. ¿Quién de vosotros no lleva una baraja encima contínuamente?


Yo no la llevo, aunque sí un par de monedas. Pero la respuesta tiene truco. Tengo una baraja en la mesa de mi despacho que me mira diciéndome ¡¡cógeme!! y muuuuchas más en casa.

----------


## magomago

Si las barajas te miran y te hablan eso es que ya te has vuelto LOCO .... por la MAGIA.

----------


## miguelajo

Comparto tu opinión magomago al 100%...
En estos casos siempre recomiendo la conferencia de Arturo de Como estudiar magia...en sus primerar lineas dedicadas a : " aquién va dirigida".
A ver si es verdad y nos conocemos en el Nacional...
Este fin de semana estoy con Kiko...Le preguntaré por ti...je,je,je,je
SALU2
Miguel AJO

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> P.D. ¿Quién de vosotros no lleva una baraja encima contínuamente?


jolin ignoto, nos has pillado a mas de uno.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> *los hobbies son como si tuvieras una novia,*


...en ocasiones es hasta peor... las novias se sienten desplazadas por los hobbies...  :?

----------


## Mecachis

para que quieres novia teniendo una baraja a mano!!!!
 :Wink:

----------


## Felipe

> para que quieres novia teniendo una baraja a mano!!!!


Como dice Tamariz: "en la cama somos tres"

----------


## Ella

joo, yo no tengo baraja...pero siempre ando con las bolas   :Lol:   tambien vale??

----------


## Ella

> para que quieres novia teniendo una baraja a mano!!!!


mecachis, acabas de romperme el corazon...tu que eras mi sueño idilico, el hombre que me desvelaba por las noches...ains..tendre que buscarme a otro  :(

----------


## ignoto

Yo *NUNCA* llevo una baraja encima (Miguel Ajo es testigo).

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Como dice Tamariz: "en la cama somos tres"


...yo el meter la baraja en la cama no lo he probado, no vaya a ser que dos se tengan que ir para el sofá... que no ha sido por falta de ganas, no...

----------


## Mecachis

Siempre se ha dicho que no conviene mezclar el trabajo con el placer ¡¡¡Lástima!!! para mí  es un placer trabajar con ..... las cartas!!!

ella!!!....si las bolas son de esponja ....también vale!!!!  :Oops:

----------


## hechicero

Pues por lo que veo soy de la minoría porque hubo una época en la que sí que llevaba una baraja a todas horas, pero la verdad es que ahora a mí es muy raro pillarme con una baraja encima.

----------


## Mecachis

> ........pero la verdad es que ahora a mí es muy raro pillarme con una baraja encima.


¿Quien hadicho que hay que llevarla encima :Confused:   yo siempre la llevo en el bolso je je je

----------


## Felipe

En invierno todavía es más fácil llevar una baraja encima, pero ahora en verano, ¿qué haces con ella? ¿dónde la guardas? ¿donde guardábamos antes el paquete de cigarros (bolsillo de la camisa, calcetín, en la manga de la camisa...)? El mejor sitio, el bolso de tu novia/esposa/rollete/suegra..., o en su defecto, la típica mariconera (también sirven las fundas de los móviles que se acoplan al cinturón).

En verano es mejor dedicarse a la numismagia o a las gomitas.

----------


## MANOS FRIAS

No olvidemos los juegos de cartas de "paquete" que siempre pueden llevarse en la cartera sin ocupar mucho espacio, pero la baraja completa en verano sí es incómoda de llevar

----------


## DaniOrama

Lo bueno de Alemania es k hace un frío de un par de ......

Así que en vez de una llevo 5 barajas!
-Mi baraja de prácticas de florituras para el metro (la pobre ha ido mermándose con los efectos de Restoration y con el lanzamiento de alguna carta boomerang que fue a las vias :D:D:D:D)
-Una normal y corriente
-Una baraja desnuda (metal photography)
-Una totalmente en blanco para darle el cambiazo y hacer una Ambitious Card... (con una baraja en blanco es algo maravilloso... si marcas la carta antes claro :D)
-Mi querida biselada... No veas lo maravilloso que es descubrir cartas con el olfato! :D:D:D:D:D:D

Dios... tengo problemas... dentro de nada iré hasta con palomas encima JAJAJAJAJAJA 

Por cierto que yo creo que el mago nace y luego se hace... Si alguien no "nace" con ese interés latente por la magia nunca dejará arrastrarse por este mundo, y si a uno no le "despiertan" el interés nunca llegará a descubrirlo por muy grande que sea...

----------


## pacolittlewizard

se hace

----------


## Valju

Hace mas quien quiere que quien puede. :twisted:

----------


## israelpeña

> un poco de Psicología, Sociología, incluso cogieras vocanulario parapsicológico, también supieras un poco de historia (y no sólo mágica) y por supuesto lenguaje no verbal, neurolinguística, expresión corporal, no estaría mal un poco e teatro tampoco, ilumonación (algún curso de fotografía o cine para aprender iluiminación viene muy bien9 y claro como no, ya puestos, apreciar todas las artes en general, incluída la música.


totalmente de acuerdo contigo eidanyoson...la magia es un arte,una ciencia, que conjunta con otras...
se necesita de casi todo lo conocido por el hombre...

es como el NIN...la magia es un SENTIMIENTO, apartando los juegos, las tecnicas, las teorias y todo eso...(cosas que obvio, son muy importantes)

oie ignoto..eres mentalista? xD..yo muy pocas veces salgo sin cartas..xD...(y eso que no soi bueno en cartomagia  :twisted: )

para mi, solo se nace siendo ser humano, hombre o mujer. mas Persona, mago, musico, buen ciudadano y todo eso..eso se hace, atraves de esfuerzo!...

xau xau
copymaker  :Smile1:

----------


## luis dias derfe

Yo creo que las dos cosas.Como todo en la vida,hay que nacer con unas cualidades ,como para ser un gran deportista,un gran pintor,un buen medico,etc .Pero lo mas importante es la dedicacion  y el empeño que le pongas.Hay quien dijo el exito es un 99% de transpiracion y 1% de inspiracion.

----------

